# Tom's 2008 Tarmac SL2



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

*Look at the size of those tubes*!!
59.5cm TT
140mm stem
53.5cm CtC seat tube

Massive frame!!!!

https://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2007/probikes/?id=tom_boonen_specialized_tarmacsl2


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmm....What brand of bike is that?  Is it a Specialized? Are all those logos standard (covered with clear cloat), or did you add some? 

It's still a sexy bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Thanks OP for the update on Tom’s ride. I like the detail measurement stats as I compare his setup with mine [I come in at 6-3.5” with a riding weight of 192 lbs]. It’s fun to watch someone at his size compete with the standard pro jockey.


----------

